# Loaded words



## nickel (Mar 29, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αναζητείται ο σουπερυπερυπερθετικός βαθμός της γελοιότητας:
> http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2012/...chools-ban-loaded-words-from-tests/?hpt=hp_t3
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/e...bar-for-politicallycorrect-exams-7595020.html



Υποθέτω ότι τις *loaded words* τις λέμε *φορτισμένες λέξεις*, έτσι;

Βγάζω το θέμα από τα Εφήμερα. Το Γραφείο Συντονιστή Εκπαίδευσης της Νέας Υόρκης προτείνει να αποφεύγονται οι παρακάτω λέξεις / φράσεις / θέματα στα διαγωνίσματα των μαθητών. 


Abuse (physical, sexual, emotional, or psychological)
Alcohol (beer and liquor), tobacco, or drugs
Birthday celebrations (and birthdays)
Bodily functions
Cancer (and other diseases)
Catastrophes/disasters (tsunamis and hurricanes)
Celebrities
Children dealing with serious issues
Cigarettes (and other smoking paraphernalia)
Computers in the home (acceptable in a school or library setting)
Crime
Death and disease
Divorce
Evolution
Expensive gifts, vacations, and prizes
Gambling involving money
Halloween
Homelessness
Homes with swimming pools
Hunting
Junk food
In-depth discussions of sports that require prior knowledge
Loss of employment
Nuclear weapons
Occult topics (i.e. fortune-telling)
Parapsychology
Politics
Pornography
Poverty
Rap Music
Religion
Religious holidays and festivals (including but not limited to Christmas, Yom Kippur, and Ramadan)
Rock-and-Roll music
Running away
Sex
Slavery
Terrorism
Television and video games (excessive use)
Traumatic material (including material that may be particularly upsetting such as animal shelters)
Vermin (rats and roaches)
Violence
War and bloodshed
Weapons (guns, knives, etc.)
Witchcraft, sorcery, etc.

Επαναλαμβάνω την απάντηση που έδωσε ένας εκπαιδευτικός:
"The purpose of education is to create unpleasant experiences in us. ... The Latin meaning of _education_* is 'to go out.' Education is not about making us feel warm and fuzzy inside." Wineburg questioned the idea that the New York City Department of Education would want to "shield kids from these types of encounters." He said the goal of education is to "prepare them," adding "this is how we dumb down public schools."

*educate
*mid-15c., "bring up (children), train," from L. _educatus_, pp. of _educare_ "bring up, rear, educate," which is related to _educere_ "bring out, lead forth," from _ex_- "out" (see ex-) + _ducere_ "to lead" (see duke). Meaning "provide schooling" is first attested 1580s.
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=educate&allowed_in_frame=0


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2012)

Εγώ απορώ τι επιτρέπεται. Αφενός, απαγορεύεται η πολιτική και όπως ξέρουμε, τα πάντα _είναι_ πολιτική. Αφετέρου, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να επιτρέπεται κάτι και να απαγορεύεται το αντίθετό του. Πώς θα μιλήσεις για πλούτο χωρίς φτώχεια, πώς θα μιλήσεις για προσωπική καθαριότητα χωρίς αναφορά σε σωματικές λειτουργίες, πώς θα μιλήσεις για δουλειά όταν απαγορεύεται η αναφορά στην ανεργία κλπ κλπ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 29, 2012)

Αυτά είναι γελοιότητες. Καταλαβαίνω την λογική πίσω από 2-3 από τα παραπάνω, αλλά η υπόλοιπη λίστα είναι παντελώς ηλίθια. Απομάκρυνση από τον πραγματικό κόσμο και τα προβλήματά του, από την καθημερινότητα κι από κάθε τι φυσιολογικό.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 29, 2012)

Με κάτι τέτοιες λίστες, έχεις τραγελαφικά αποτελέσματα: στο 1:17 αυτού του βίντεο ακούγονται οι εξής στίχοι:

_Her boyfriend's a dick
He brings a (gun) to school_

όπου το "dick" ακούγεται κανονικά αλλά το "gun" είναι λογοκριμένο! :woot::woot:


----------

